# How to get divorced when you’re both broke



## Autonomous_wonder (1 mo ago)

Thoughts?

I feel completely stuck; I haven’t worked since the pandemic started; I’ve struggled to work the entire marriage and should be on disability, really, but it’s just not going to be enough to get by so I’m forced to try to work… obviously there would be no money from him; we can barely pay our bills as it is, there’s literally no way to somehow afford two houses instead of one? We have two kids.

I’m torn between a disasterous financial situation on my own (if that’s even feasible at all), and a barely-more stable but traumatizing situation, but at least it features a roof over our heads.

Honestly it’s ridiculous, there’s no way to divorce if you’re broke and disabled, I’m pretty much forced to endure it…


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

My wife got the documents off the internet and typed them up herself and filed with Tx. county judge. Hers to her 1st hubby was simple, she just wanted away from him. 6mo separation and it was done. No kids involved. She said she is grateful for that, as she would have just shot him.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I had to sell my home to pay my solicitors bills.Do you both own the home you live in? Otherwise I would have had to borrow the money. 
What is the bad situation at home? Have you anyone who can help? Parents? Siblings? Aunts or uncles or cousins? Friends?
Is there any job you can do? One sitting down working from home maybe?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I’m sorry you are in this situation. Unfortunately, it’s not uncommon. I don’t know your age but definitely don’t have more children (if that’s a possibility). That would just complicate things even more. Make whatever changes you feel you can that would benefit you while you wait to see what the future brings. And, yes, in the meantime you endure.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, your disability adds to the difficulty of divorcing and standing on your feet.

Can you stay with relatives, for a period, while you better arrange your financial situation?

See if you can get government assistance for your disability.( a partial disability based on a percentage)
Having children at home, should get you some additional credit?


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

Is their physical/verbal/emotional abuse or addiction in the home? Are you safe there? Or have you just “grown apart?” Does he also want a divorce?


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

The actual divorce part is cheaper and easier the less you have. The living on your own is the harder the less you have. What you're worried about is the latter and not the former.

Your real question is, "how do I get food and shelter without any means of supporting myself?" which is quite difficult / complicated, especially if you're also trying to do that for other small humans as well as yourself.

In almost all cases everyone's standard of living goes down after a divorce because of the efficiencies inherent in sharing shelter and food and whatnot. If you're not able to live with less than you have now, well, that's the price of splitting.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

-Deleted


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Why can neither of you work? Is this physical or psychological? If there’s no money on either side just leave. If he has no money you’re not getting any because of divorce. Can’t get water from a stone.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

If you are disabled & unable to work in the US, apply for Social Security Disability www.ssa.gov. You can do it yourself or you can call any # of 1-800 lawyers who will do it for you for a fee. The fee is a percentage of your 1st benefit check. 

If you have no money, sit down with your STBX & hammer out a property settlement agreement specifying who gets what. Also come up with a custody agreement, talking about the kids. You may also try a local legal aid office. They can help indigent people get divorced. 

Then go to the website for your state's court system. You will be able to download free forms to fill out to file for divorce. Under some circumstances if you qualify you may even get the filing fee waived. 

After that how you afford to live separate & apart is on you. There are government credit & financial counselors you may be able to access plus you may qualify to have somebody assist you to figure out what programs you qualify for.


----------

